# Coffee Machine



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ has been banging on for a while about wanting one of these for the house. Personally I am more than happy with the kettle and a jar of Tesco Gold Decaff tbh!

I thought about getting her one for Xmas but could do with any recommendations if possible.

We drink decaff for medical reasons so would need to be able to buy that in pods (or whatever these things use) but I don't want to have my eyes taken out every time I buy replacements.

Any suggestions?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They were all the rage here and then when people found out just how much it was costing them in 'sachet' or 'tubs' they started appearing in the boot sales for €5.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never seen the point of them G, just a way to look flash to my mind, if you drink enough to warrant one then perhaps you're drinking too much coffee, and if it's decaf even more pointless, We have one cup each per day at home, Nescafe Original, more if we go out usually, but I mainly drink Morrisons mint teas as it is good for diabetes and tastes nice.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree with both you fellows...I can't see the point and they are a needless expense. I have explained this and discussed this with Mrs GMJ on numerous occasions: she agrees...then brings the subject up again a week later!!

My initial research leads me to two 40 quid-ish machines that work with pods. The pods are quite expensive then...around 75p a cup (man maths).

Currently I drink around 4-5 cups of decaff in the mornings when at home. i wouldn't use the machine anyway as I am quite happy with instant.

Mrs GMJ drinks one cup of normal caffeinated at 8.00am and then 2 decaff's during the morning.

If we go out we have decaff latte (me) and cappuccino (Mrs GMJ)...but only ever one at the prices places charge these days!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Loads on eBay I bet, and charity shops.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Elaine bought a Melita twin cup plastic filter for £2.50 for use in Brunhilde. Melita Coffee Filters were £1.80 for a box of 80 [if you buy 10 boxes, yes she did, but she also bought 30kg of porridge to get free delivery ... The Courier has yet to get a date for his hernia op].

Simple operation for the filter; add ground coffee of choice and strength, place the filter across a pair of mugs and pour hot water from the kettle. No coffee grounds to clog the sink, disposal in the recycling/food waste, or filter paper in bin and grounds scattered on plants or in a compost heap.

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still can't bear a good cuppa Tea and British. None of that foreign caffeine for me.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Loads on eBay I bet, and charity shops.


Not an item I would ever buy second hand mate.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunno why, it gets hi temp steam through it every time it gets used, you also get new ones on there too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember a few years ago, maybe 5, when I said we drank Nescafe and was told by several a few people that wasn't coffee.
I have the same as you Marchie when I fancy a cup of filter, but I also have a machine given to me, (so second hand) by a friend, easy peasy, put filter in the holder, add coffee , poor cold water into the water thingy and turn on , when the water boils it feeds into the coffee in the filter and drips into the jug. It also warms from under the jug in case you want to keep it hot.
This is a modern one, but I took mine out of the cupboard to show you :grin2:
https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Braun-Ar...81L8O,B079TXPRX3,B083QTTGM1&srpt=COFFEE_MAKER


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We used to take a glass top plip plop perkylator with us in the van, we have a good make of coffee grinder and ground fresh for each pot, it was fun to try different grinds and amounts, but it got taken out and is in the garage somewhere, but it will make it back into the van when it reappears, the grinder is in the kitchen but we have an induction hob at home so no good for the perkylator, you can use a steel plate but they are not good for the hobs it seems.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> I remember a few years ago, maybe 5, when I said we drank Nescafe and was told by several a few people that wasn't coffee.
> I have the same as you Marchie when I fancy a cup of filter, but I also have a machine given to me, (so second hand) by a friend, easy peasy, put filter in the holder, add coffee , poor cold water into the water thingy and turn on , when the water boils it feeds into the coffee in the filter and drips into the jug. It also warms from under the jug in case you want to keep it hot.
> This is a modern one, but I took mine out of the cupboard to show you :grin2:
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Braun-Ar...81L8O,B079TXPRX3,B083QTTGM1&srpt=COFFEE_MAKER


We have the same machine at homeand for Brunhilde when we have EHU, but the twin mug plastic filter gives fresh coffee when Brunhilde is running on solar and we use gas for biling the water. It still does the percolating drip thing, and we do have over 800 ['cos we already had a couple of packs in stock before we bought the 10 boxes] of Filter Papers to use!

Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have an aeropress which I find makes lovely coffee in the MH. I use filter papers rather than the stainless filter as I can then just pop the coffee grounds plug into the bin. I have a grinder (which fits beautifully into the aeropress for travel) and I can buy decaff beans from our local coffee expert at home.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Dunno why, it gets hi temp steam through it every time it gets used, you also get new ones on there too.


Yes Kev, nothing says "I love you" at Christmas more than a second hand coffee machine from a charity shop!!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a, broken, one in the cupboard. Says it all really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well if you said it was for a pressy I'd not have suggested such, 


Typically no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Well if you said it was for a pressy I'd not have suggested such,
> 
> Typically no good deed goes unpunished.


In post number one...

*I thought about getting her one for Xmas...*

Pay attention 007....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not going to start reading your posts, where could that lead....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Fair point


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

I almost got a Coffee Machine for Elaine last Xmas, but the other party pulled out of the swap at the last minute ...:wink2:
Steve


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As has been said the running cost in pods is very expensive and not at all green with those machines. Every cup we drink at home is made with one of these. Believe me once you have tasted one if you like coffee you will be sold as I was about 25yrs ago. THE best coffee ever. Dead simple it will even work on a camping gaz ring.

Other brands are avaliable

https://www.johnlewis.com/bialetti-...cTPiVrmnh-ylI3pse8gaAsG2EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We ought one of those but didn't get on with it so gave it away.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just an update.

I bought a machine for Mrs GMJ form Xmas with an offer of 160 free drink pods of your choice as well, for 50 quid delivered.

Bargain...

...especially as they have sent me 2 machines and 2 sets of 160 pods!! And only charged me for one!

What a bargain


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ebay


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep

I'll wait a while though just in case I get a shout from them. Plus It's difficult to sell at the mo without Mrs GMJ finding out and thus spoiling her Xmas pressie surprise.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could sell it and just say you changed your mind and going to get something else, then watch for the look of confusion on Christmas morning > >


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...or I cud return it to the supplier and say I've changed my mind !!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wouldn't do that unless you are just sending git back, all kinds of reaper cushions.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Did you see Martin Lewis last night about returns are bad for the planet?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Remember that when your birthday comes around and no one gets you a card or mentions it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That would please me no end Kev. As then I wouldn't feel compelled to reciprocate with something no one needs. Land fill but if it's a pressy it has to be saved.?

We need for nothing but stuff will be bought cos some people just can't stop. Just had this argument with hid and her only response is to say I'm a miserable old git. That maybe so but at least I'm not addicted to spending for spending's sake as it often leads to debt and unhappiness.

Ray.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

We have a Tassimo, the pods are 3 packs for a tenner at Asda. Each pack holds 8 cups


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just an update on this.

Mrs GMJ loves her new coffee machine that she got for Xmas. It's simple to use and she makes herself 2 coffees with it every morning that we are at home. I got a deal for the machine and 160 pods direct from Dolce Gusto for 50 quid. the bonus being that they sent two machines so that's a birthday present sorted for her eldest son come April!!

I made myself one of the coffees too and tbh it tasted really nice.

I checked in Tesco today and they have the ones that she likes (de-caff Cafe Latte) for £9 for 3 packs which equals 48 drinks.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

raynipper said:


> That would please me no end Kev. As then I wouldn't feel compelled to reciprocate with something no one needs. Land fill but if it's a pressy it has to be saved.?
> 
> We need for nothing but stuff will be bought cos some people just can't stop. Just had this argument with hid and her only response is to say I'm a miserable old git. That maybe so but at least I'm not addicted to spending for spending's sake as it often leads to debt and unhappiness.
> 
> Ray.


'Twas in a Café
They first met,
Romeo and Juliet.
And 'twas there
That he first fell in debt;
For Romeo'de

For what Juliet ...'

Steve [who should be Bard, but will definitely be barred]


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ's coffee machine broke a couple of days ago!

It decided that it wouldn't dispense a full cup of coffee just around a 1/4 so it meant that the lever had to be pushed 4 times instead of once. After a quick call to Nescafe all they wanted was a photo of the serial number and a photo of the machine with the cord cut off, and they will send me another one.

More landfill? Or maybe I'll rewire it and pass it on to someone for free if they want it....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh no, Graham  We had a coffee machine for a while. I must admit that when it broke, and was not easily repairable, we just gave up on the idea. I wonder how many there are in the that terrible place that is "away".


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'd a Nespresso which had a button for 'shorts' and a button for 'longs' but I'm pretty sure I calibrated these to my own fancy at the beginning of use. Is it possible there's the same facility on yours?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No Jean. It has a slider for selecting the length of your drink and was working fine...until it wasn't









One day though it didn't do the 1/4 drink thing. Instead it decided to carry on...and on...and on...until I switched it off to stop flooding!


----------

